# Trübung nach Wasserwechsel



## tobi16 (25. Juni 2008)

hallo liebe Teichler, 
da bei unserem Teich, etwa 2500-3000 l die Trübungen durch Schlamm nicht nachliessen, hatte ich Bakterien zur Klärung rein.
Doch der Schlamm flockte auf und war nur sehr mühsam abzusaugen (Sauger benutzt)
Der Schlamm setzte sich zwar unten ab, aber es handelte sich um eine Dauertrübung.
Die Wasserwerte beobachte ich, alles ok.

Da es über Jahre nicht besser wurde habe ich einen Wasserwechsel vorgenommen und bis auf eine restliche Pfütze alles rausgepumpt. 
Diese Pfütze war allerdings ziemlich schwarz..
Es wurde nicht besser, Wasser bräunlich- sehr trübe.

Dann passierte ein Unglück, das Wasser wurde durch einen abgegangenen Schlauch versehentlich ausgepumpt.
 Nun habe ich den schlammigen Rest auch raus und ca. 1/3 Teil Regenwasser und 2/3 (ziemlich kalkiges) Hahnenwasser aufgefüllt.

Einen Aufbereiter habe ich auch benutzt, so dass unsere Fische sowie die Wasserrose schon mal einen gewissen Anfangsvorteil haben.
Das Wasser war wieder schön klar - was eben noch fehlte war noch mehr Teicherde/ Grundsubstrat mit ein paar Wasserpflanzen, denn davon war ja nicht mehr viel da.

Nun dachte ich dass der Regen den Wasserstand zusätzlich erhöhen würde was er auch tat, nur hatte ich die mit Löchern versehene Tonne, in der ich den ganzen Schlamm  gesammelt hatte, so ungünstig abgestellt, dass der starke Regen offensichtlich Schlammteilchen zurück in den Teich geschwemmt haben, so dass die Trübung nun wieder ähnlich ist wie vorher. Etwas Trübung macht nichts ist ja gut so, nur zuviel macht auch keinen Spaß.

Man sieht nur die ersten 20cm, darunter ist das Wasser wieder trübe. Grünlich ist es natürlich auch etwas, aber das sind ja nur Algen, die bekomme ich leicht in den Griff.
Messung muss ich auch noch vornehmen.

Gibt es eine Maßnahme, die ihr vorschlagen würdet oder muss ich die Trübung erstmal wieder ein paar Jahre so lassen??

danke


----------



## Digicat (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trübung nach Wasserwechsel*

Servus Tobi

Ein Unglück kommt selten allein  

Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verlesen habe, hast du Fische im Teich aber noch garkeine Pflanzen.
Dann darfst dich über das trübe Wasser nicht wundern  
Lies dir einmal dieses durch.

Also bei einem Filter der nur "selten" läuft, wenige Pflanzen im Teich, würde ich auf alle Fälle auf Fische verzichten, vorallem bei deiner Teichgröße von 1.200 Liter. Speziell wenn du auch selbst nur sporadisch am Teich vorbei kommst. Was hast dann eigentlich von den Fischen  

Nix für Ungut, aber ganz kann ich das nicht verstehen.


----------



## tobi16 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trübung nach Wasserwechsel*

danke Digicat, 
 nun-  zum besseren Verständnis:

- Die Fische und die Teichrose sind schon 30 Jahre drin....

- er hat mehr als das Doppelte wie 1200l

- die Trübung kam erst nach dem letzten Regen zurück, vorher 1 Wo lang klar

- Pflanzen wollte ich heute noch reintun


----------



## Digicat (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trübung nach Wasserwechsel*

Servus Tobi

1.200 Liter hast allerdings in deinem Profil angegeben. Kann daher nicht wissen das es das doppelte ist  .

Was also tun wegen der Trübung: 
Neuerlicher Wasserwechsel oder abwarten bis sich die Schwebstoffe absetzen, dazu würde ich dann allerdings die Wasserumwälzung ausschalten. Sonst setzt sich der "Schmodder" nie. Allerdings werden dann die Algen zuschlagen. Also wie man es macht, es wird immer einen Nachteil geben.

Zum Substrat, nimm keine Teicherde, sondern Kies oder Sand/Lehm-Gemisch.

Kannst ein Foto hier einstellen, denn Bilder sagen als 1000 Worte.


----------



## tobi16 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trübung nach Wasserwechsel*

ok, ja die 1200l können nicht stimmen

dacht ichs mir , da kann man nichts machen -nochmal Wechseln geht nicht - ist in Wirklichkeit schon ds 3 .Mal

meld mich wieder


----------



## tobi16 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trübung nach Wasserwechsel*

ja nun ist es richtig grün, das Wasser


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trübung nach Wasserwechsel*

Servus Tobi

Hast jetzt doch einen neuerlichen Wasserwechsel durchgeführt  

Na ja, das ist jetzt mal die normale Algenblüte, abwarten, die ist nach 4 - 6 Wochen vorbei, sofern deine Pflanzen nicht schon früher die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen. Soll heißen, dann dauerts nicht so lange  

Ich würde jetzt auch täglich die Wasserwerte messen (Tröpfchentest). Nitrit heißt das Zauberwort. Sollte immer Null sein.


----------



## tobi16 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trübung nach Wasserwechsel*

nein seit Beginn dieses Threads keinen Wasserwechsel.

hier ein Handyfoto von meinem FotoHandy - es ist die linke Seite des Teichs, also nicht die gesamte Größe auf dem Bild.
die dunkle Stelle da ist es tiefer - tiefte Stelle bei hohem Wasserstand ca 80-100 cm
Zwei Handbreit Wasserpegel fehlen noch, das sollte eigentlich nachregnen. (wird von Dachrinne gespeist)

Also es ist sehr grün und ich denke gleichzeitig auch wieder schmutzig -   wie gesagt - weil wohl während des starken Regens der mit Löchern versehene Kübel mit Schlamm oberhalb des Wasserspiegels gestanden hatte und den feinen Schmodder reingespült hat 
Das jedenfalls denke ich.  Schade es hätte so schön werden können.

Einen Bio-Starter hatte ich nach dem total Wechsel ja auch rein, hatte ich das erwähnt?

Ich habe nur so einen ph Wert Messer den man mit destilliertem Wasser spülen muss.
Pflanzen habe ich auch noch keine außer der kleinen Seerose und die wird wohl kaum helfen. Frage nun welche am besten wäre Hasenfuß oder sowas hatten wir schon mal drin 
Soll ich Luft reinsprudeln oder nützt das bei grünem Wasser nichts ?


----------



## tobi16 (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Trübung nach Wasserwechsel*

So , da bin ich mal wieder..

inzwischen habe ich einen UV Teichklärer laufen, seitdem ist das Wasser schön klar. Es ist zwar gefärbt wie Tee, aber man kann trotzdem bis auf den Grund sehen.


----------

